# 2.5 Million Dollar House Princeton NJ (11 Raws)



## Provo (Jun 1, 2011)

*Final Framed HDR





*


*Raw ScreenShot's ISO 100 Sigma 10-20 *






*Various Failed attempts the sky simply didn't want to co-operate*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1108x838.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Photomatix Output*






*
Guides to aid with the warp tool to straighten out the pillars a little bit.*





*Guides gif so you can see the difference I made with the warp tool.*


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 1, 2011)

The focus of this image seems to be the pillars.  Which are blocking much of the house.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree, I would like to see more of the pricey house, less of the pillars


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 1, 2011)

Ditto.  I see two pillars that cost $1.25mil each, with a garden shed behind them.


----------



## nos33 (Jun 1, 2011)

it seems unlevel to me


----------



## The Future (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like how the colors of the sky change. It looks really good on the right but not so much towards the left. And instead of warping the pillars why not rotate the whole picture so its level.


----------



## Provo (Jun 2, 2011)

The Future said:


> I don't like how the colors of the sky change. It looks really good on the right but not so much towards the left. And instead of warping the pillars why not rotate the whole picture so its level.



Notice the house is leveled if I rotated the image then the house & pillars would be crooked 
because the house sit's on a sloap the foundation is leveled around the terrain. So either way you 
slice it will be crooked


----------



## Provo (Jun 2, 2011)

Another edit


----------

